
SF founder of Imbee web site for kids killed with son in jet crash - terpua
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/02/02/BADIUR2AE.DTL&feed=rss.bayarea
======
zach
That's horrible. I really grieve for her other child. Tremendously sad.

To me, it's also a reminder that private flight is still quite dangerous.
Airline flight is seven times safer than driving, but driving a car is seven
times safer than general aviation. Lots of fun, no doubt, but make sure your
will is in order.

~~~
dcurtis
Where'd you get those statistics? I was under the impression that the opposite
was true (regarding general aviation).

~~~
pg
A flight instructor once told me that flying single-engined piston planes was
statistically about as dangerous as riding motorcycles, which I assume is more
dangerous than driving cars.

~~~
ivankirigin
Watch out for airplane stats that count accidents/mile. Accidents/hour is a
much more relevant measure.

~~~
Tichy
Is it, though? But if I consider the safest way to get from A to B, miles seem
more relevant?

~~~
ivankirigin
To determine the safest way to go from A to B, you need to incorporate both
distance and time accident rates, no?

I'm sure walking is actually a pretty unsafe method, when you consider
distance.

------
imsteve
I'm still getting a private jet to pilot if I can ever afford it. The day I'm
too afraid to do that is the day I'm already dead.

